# Adding Plug and Play Unit to New Vehicle



## The Fuzz 53 (Jun 27, 2007)

I just purchased a 2011 Ford Ranger Sport that has Sirius built into the vehicle already. I also have a Sirius Sporster 5 Dock and Play unit with a subscription on it. I would like to be able to use my Dock and Play unit in my new vehicle without having to run another antenna to it. I think the Sirius Connect Vehicle does what I am looking to do, but I'm not sure. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------

